# mildew chef jacket



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Anyone know how to get mildew stains out of a chef jacket?
I sprayed some stain stuff on it (liquid) and forgot to wash it for like a week (irony at it's best ya know). The stuff mildewed and stained and I have bleached the crap out of it, but the black spots are still there...
And while we're on the subject...what is the best way to keep white jackets white? (other than working clean or wearing an apron..LOL I know someone was gonna say it) I wear an apron everyday....and as for keeping my jacket clean during work..lets just say it's been a work in progress for a very long time.
thanks
frizbee


----------



## chef911 (Feb 24, 2005)

no idea on the stain removel but I do add 1/2 cup of rock salt to the wash ..not shure why, but picked up the habit from my mom ..and I had a girlfrend that worked in house keeping and she would get me to soak them in a 10% bleach solution in a big 16ltr bucket over night that seamed to work too


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

seek out the web site or phone number of the stain remover company, they will likely have a solution.
Blends like poly/cotton are harder to keep clean. "All cotton" are harder to work with, but usually stay whiter.
Heavy bleach use will result in the threads breaking down. The blends really need to be washed in a color soap with bleach. Less permanent damage like graying and staining.
The best way to keep your jacket cleaner is to move up in position


----------



## schoolchef (Dec 17, 2002)

Guys,
I have an amazing story-My awesome wife is pretty particular about her wash. I dug out my graduation jacket from CIA, which had those yellowish/brownish stains that "usually " don't come out, and washed it. They came out! I don't know what she did or what combination, but the coat is spankin'. 

Chef911 spoke about the rock salt thing. That softens the water, and if you have well water, that is the best deturrant to rust stains that is a common problem we have.

 one of the awesome techniques I use once in a while is Dipit. You know, that coffee pot soaking stuff from Ecolab? Get some really hot water and delute about a 1/4 cup and drop your coat in and try that. It may not work on the oven-black stains, but it is worth a try. Good luck..

schoolchef


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

You might try spraying the stain with Tylex (its a bleach-based stain remover). Just don't leave it on too long (15 min +/-) before washing as usual or you'll be left with seams and buttons and no jacket  . I've used Tylex many times in the past for those stubborn stains that never seem to come out regardless of what other products I may have used or how many times the garment was washed. Really, at this point, you have nothing to loose.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

oven spray


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

believe it or not, oxybleach, the stuff the yelling guy touts. as he
says, "make a paste!!! make it ten tiiiiimes more powerful!!!!"
honey, he's right.


----------



## faith leche (May 20, 2005)

ok i worked in a dry cleaners for 2.5 years. mildew/ mold, as we all know actually is a living bacteria. it's literally living in your clothes. its creepy i know. if you bring it to a dry cleaners , they will use a chemical called percloroetherline . this stuff will remove paint, ink, building material, and if you stick your finger in it...um.. bye bye finger prints and 30% of your skin. it will kill the bacteria, and most likely remove the stain, but theres a huge risk of destroying the garment. long story short, your odds are small .sorry


----------

